# La imagen del TV esta al reves



## Yomi8

Hola, gracias por la ayuda ... Soy una simple ama de casa, que la necesidad obliga a tratar de reparar todo lo que se dañe en casa
Tengo un tv cielo 42", bien dejo de enceder normal, habia que desconectarlo de la corriente toda la noche y al dia siguiente, encendia normal y asi .. (Un poco molesto, ya que las hrs. de estar apagado iva en aunmento) ... Empeze a leer de posibles causas del fallo y decidi jugarmela comprando la tarjeta principal o de video .. pues no es facil conseguir partes para este tv, consegui una en ebay, que coincidia en el numero que aparecia en el frente de mi tarjeta (por detras, se ve que habia una etiqueta donde me imagino habra otro numero, pero alguien la habia desprendido y no se ve nada en ella) ... bien compre la tarjeta, que a simple vista se veia igual a la mia, pero faltaba un plug con el nombre de DVD POWER&control, igual la coloque y encedio normal mi tv , pero la imagen esta invertida y no funciona el control remoto.
Contacte al vendedor y casi que me pega y me dijo que era mi culpa, que yo me equivoque en el modelo .. Igual, miro y miro online y no veo una igual a la mia ... QUE PUEDO HACER ? ... 
Me da pesar tirarlo, aparte que no tengo dinero para comprar otro tv .. Existe alguna manera de invertir la imagen y ver como le hago con lo del control remoto ? ... GRACIAS por la incondicional ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lindo ver una ama de casa que maneje tanto idioma técnico , la felicito 

Bienvenido !


----------



## Yomi8

Bueno dias DOSMETROS , muchisimas gracias por su cumplido 
Como les mencione, la necesidad obliga ... y ni hablar de autos ... de eso si que me a tocado aprender un monton.
Pues, es la segunda vez que se me daña un tv en la casa .. la primera vez creo que fue mas simple, fue tv que habia mas datos online, en cambio de este no consigo mucho, pero si e leido y leido de las fallas GRACIAS al internet y a sitios como este, se puede aprender mucho ...
Pero solo se teorias y cambiar piezas, si me hablan de amperios y tener que soldar algo .. alli si que no se como hacer, espero tal vez encontrar algun foro de como se hace .. en estos sitios, ya hablan con mucho termino qu desconosco ... NUEVAMENTE, GRACIAS POR EL CUMPLIDO ... ojala que alguien pueda orientarme en la falla de mi tv ... Feliz dia


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ La imagen está invertida especularmente (espejo - de derecha a izquierda) o rotada 180º ?

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba

No estaras por proponer la solucion que me imagino....


----------



## Yomi8

Pues lo que yo entiendo por invertida es ... Cabeza abajo 
Y hoy me percate al encenderlo y ver si habia ocurrido un milagro ... que mi Tv es marca cielo y al encederlo, salia esa palabra , cielo .... Ahora dice PROSCAN 
Me imangino, que es porque la tarjeta que me sampo en vendedor era de un tv proscan y no cielo
En fin sigo, cabeza abajo y sin conseguir el codigo para que funcione un control remoto universal (ni poniendo los de cielo ni los de proscan) ... PORFIS tengo solucion o estoy desauciada 
IMAGEN ROTADA 180*


----------



## solaris8

> No estaras por proponer la solucion que me imagino....



creo que es un lcd....y creo que esta pensando lo mismo....
si fuera trc, tal vez seria mas facil, los yugos giran mas rapido....



> ... PORFIS tengo solucion o estoy desauciada



creo que no pero esperemos a ver que propone dosmetros....


----------



## elgriego

Buenas tardes,Evidentemente estamos ante un problema de firmware,es evidente que la tcom no entiende parte de la imformacion que le envia la main board,Ahora como resolverlo es otro asunto.

Saludos.


----------



## Yomi8

Hola muy buenas tardes a todos .. que bien, que e llamado la atencion de varios de ustedes 
Pues , Solaris si, es un LCD marca Cielo 42" 3D el modelo es T3E42S1F ... quiero hacerle la luchita y ver si logro, para jubilo personal , arreglarlo
El fallo inicial, fue de encendido .. tenia que desdonectarlo por horas de la corriente para que encendiera, una vez ya encendido, funcionaba perfecto .. pero decidi arreglarle y LEYENDO deduje que el problema podia ser la main board ... Es una T.MS3391.71 , pero no se el modelo, detras no esta la etiqueta con los numeros, asi que la pedi por el numero que les escribi aqui ... 
La puse y encendio, pero con imagen invertida en 180* y sin funcion del control remoto original ... 
Asi que lo tengo patas pa' aariba para poder verle ... y no se donde encontrar la tarjeta que le serviria porque no tengo el numero de modelo, solo el numero que les escribi mas arriba



Don Griego ... me la puso usted cuesta arriba , escasamente se hacerle el update del firmware de mi telefono celular ... pero sigo aca, con la metor disposicion de escuchar y aprender 
GRACIAS A TODOS 



O sera, que si me pongo juiciosa y me encomiendo a San Electrica ... podre repararle el daño a mi tarjeta original (que no se como ? ) .. pero habra un modo y lo pueda hacer ...
En Venezuela no hay ni papel de baño, menos para comprar piezas u otro tv ... 
Aca seguire esperando el milagrito


----------



## DOSMETROS

Modificarle la pata y darlo vuelta ? 

Cambiarle los capacitores a la otra placa y volver a colocarla ?


----------



## Yomi8

DOSMETROS ... Dejame decirte, que obviamente, esa opcion es la mas practica para mi ... Modificarle la base o ver que le invento y ponerle asi  
Lo engorroso es lo del control, pero es mejor eso que no tener Tv
Voy a buscar, eso que me sugiere .. que es el cambio de los capacitadores ... lo cual no tento ni la menor idea ... pero si gracias a Dios, se leer , aprendi usar un computador ... y hasta se de fallos mecanicos de autos ... creo que podre encontrar en alguna pagina, que son y como cambiar los anímalejos esos que usted me dice  ... (Los capacitadores, que me tienen incapacitada de ver tv )
Te prometo que construire una base para mi descabezado tv y buscare como soldar y desoldar lo que me indicas.
GRACIAS :-*


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aqui hay un curso de soldadura , también hay mucho de capacitores inflados . . .  a usar el buscador.


Pero aunque no estén inflados tienen una vida util limitada (obsolescencia programada) y en un 60 % de los casos el problema se resuelve magicamente reemplazandolos todos.

Saludos !


----------



## Yomi8

Perfecto muchisimas gracias, eres un sol 
Te podria enviar la foto de mi tarjeta ? ... y si podria .. por donde se la envio ?
Para encontrar el curso aca, solo busco en el search, soldar capacitadores ?
Perdona mi ignoracia


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿Cómo subo imágenes y *archivos*? Si es una foto grande se puede zippear.


Tutorial: Como soldar con estaño 

En cuanto el tema de capacitores :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=capacitor+hinchado&sa=Buscar&siteurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fmembers%2Fdosmetros%2F%3Ftab%3Dlikes_received

No importa que se trate de una PC u otro aparato , ya que el problema es el mismo.

Saludos !


----------



## Yomi8

Wow ¡ ... Sin palabras ... Voy a sentarme a leer 

Esta es mi tarjeta, la del problema


----------



## DOSMETROS

En principio deberías hacer la lista de capacitores electrolíticos , esos cilindros de aluminio forrados en plastico.

Tienen tras datos:

La capacidad en uF (microfaradios)
El voltaje de aislación en V (volts) que podremos comprar de mas Volts , y nunca de menos Volts
Y finalmente la temperatura de trabajo , u 85ºC (esos NO) o 105ºC (éstos SI)

En la plaqueta están identificados con C y un número de referencia , eso te lo digo porque los cilindros de culote negro , serían inductores , identificados como L y número , esos no se reemplazarán.

Saludos !


----------



## Yomi8

Perfecto 2metros, esa informacion me aydara mucho, justo pensaba en como identificar la capacidad de cada uno y cuales debua remplazar ... Creo que si lo voy a logra y va ser gracias a su INCONDICIONAL y PROFESIONAL AYUDA ... espero no decepsionarle .. 
Todo un reto, algo nuevo ... voy   A empezar por cuantificar cuantos necesito y las capacidades .. aca tengo un viejo soldador, creo que me pueda servir, me falta el estaño ... y obvio , ver si online pueda conseguirles .. que espero que si, porque no consigo la misma tarjeta ... G R A C I A S, no tengo palabras ������������

SEGUN LO QUE USTED ME DICE, SOLO TENDRIA QUE CAMBIAR 7 u 8 ... Los negritos no 

Ojala que con eso, la tarejta me funcione ... Le dejare saber, este marte me operan de la columna, asi que voy a tener tiempo para dedicarme a esto, espero arreglarle pronto, no me imagino en ccasa en cama y viendo el techo o con las patas para arriba para poder ver la tele 



Alcanzo a leer en los 
7 pequeños  105*  100uF     100U

El  grandote CapXon  470 uF  35v
KZ 105*
P1240

TIENE ALGUN CONSEJO AL COMPRARLES ?
VENT


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ummm , el soldador no importa que tenga 40 años , solo que sea de unos 30 Watts y tenga una buena punta , preferiblemente "cerámica".

El estaño que sea finito (1mm) y del 60%.

Empezarias a practicar en plaquetas viejas . . . 



. . . Lindo chiste operarse de la columna  , a mi me salvó un Kinesiologo Quiropráctico


----------



## Yomi8

Oh, ya quisiera yo tener esa suerte, pero no es suficiente en mi caso .. tengo algunos problemillas medicos a causa de un problema mayor .. padesco de Lupus y eso a maltratado partes de mi cuerpo ... asi como a la tarjeta de mi tv ;-)
La cirugia es inevitable, esa y otras a las que debo someterme .. En las manos de Dios y de la Ciencia 



Voy a ponerme abuscar en ebay , los 7 pitufos y a papa pitufo ... espero no errar en las capacidades,mpero creoq ue el dato que me distes del uf, temp y voltaje me servura para decidir en cuales comprar 
Y deseame suerte , espero estar pronto en mis 2 pies ... y que no sea de cabeza como mi tv


----------



## pandacba

Claro era cielo y le entregaron un infiernillo........ sera por eso que esta al reves????,
ya que va a estar de cama y rigidita cuelque el tele del techo en la possicion adecuada
un soldador calentado a llama tambièn servira(entre las brazas....)


----------



## Yomi8

PANDACBA .... y que hago si el Cielo me cae en la cabeza ... Me basta con tener la espalda rota ... 
No me quieras tanto 
jajaja ... Igual le agradesco tan sabios consejos ... jajaja .... 
pero voy a piner las neuronas y las manitas a trabajar ... ya les dejare saber , si sali buena alumna
Creo que hasta ahora, todos han sido muy lindos en regalarme su tiempo y sus consejos .. Peace brothers


----------



## yosimiro

pandacba dijo:


> No estaras por proponer la solucion que me imagino....



Yo me abstuve de decir nada, porque entendí de inmediato, que no era TRC.

Lo otro, es poner el TV invertido.

Le convendría, fotografiar la posición de cada capacitor *para poder luego colocar el reemplazo correctamente.*

*El desoldado, no va a ser facil, si no tiene un succionador de estaño.*

Como ya le dijeron, *convendría que practique tanto la soldadura como el desuelde*, en otra placa, que si bién no importa de que sea, *si es de un motherboard de PC, mejor,* ya que son multicapa, como sospecho que es esa palqueta.


----------



## Yomi8

Gracias p p p ... la foto de la tarjeta, ya la habia subido, con gusto se la pongo aca 
Se que lo ideal, seria que practicase en otra tarjeta, pero no dispongo de otra mas, asi que voy a experimentar con la original del tv (que es la malograda) ... 
La que compre y que da una imagen invertida a 180*  no le pienso tocar, ya que por lo menos se ve ;-)
Solo la tocaria, si hubiese alguna solucion para que la imagen se corrigiera, pero entiendo que es imposible de hacerlo con ella
Gracias nuevamente por su unteres y comentar, para ayudar a reparar mi Tv


----------



## yosimiro

*No conviene* usar la plaqueta para "probar", cualquier placa sirve(TV, radio, grabador, videograbadora, o video reproducto o DVD, etc.)
Y estos artículos pueden estar en un dehuesadero, en algún sitio de desechos, en algún rincón de la casa de algún amigo, etc.
Cuando dije sospecho, debí decir, seguro es multicapa.
Y la soldadura "sospecho" (95% seguro) que es  sin plomo, lo que hace dificil lograr su fusión.

Por eso una última sugerencia...
¿Por qué no llevar la placa como está, a un técnico, y decirle, "Cuanto me cobraría por cambiar todos los electrolíticos"?

Tal vez le salga más barato, y corra menos riesgos.


----------



## josemaX

Posiblemente esta entrada (y este post) sean de ayuda: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/aporte-literatura-electronica-espanol-130725/#post1015304


----------



## Yomi8

Gracias p p p .. Tiene usted toda la razon, voy a ver si alguien conoce a alguien que sepa como trabajar lo de la soldadura ... porque aca donde yo vivo, no hay un sitio de reparacion de electrodomestico ... 
Con la situacion actual aue vive mi pais, hace mucho rato, que se vieron en la triste necesidad de cerrar sus locales, por la falta de repuestos ... pero voy a ver si alguien sabe o a hecho algo asi
Su consejo es muy valido GRACIAS 

JoseMax .... Te agradesco muchisimo tu colaboracion con la pagina , super interezante e instructiva para mi
FELIZ DOMINGO y Comienzo de Semana a TODOS .... 
UN MILLON DE GRACIAS HAN SIDO TODOS MUY LINDOS 



Les comento que ayer quedaron en conseguirme un aparato que mide la correinte (o si estanbuenos) de los capacitores ... los de la tableta a simple vista  no se ve ninguno en mal estado o inflado ... 
Confío que eso facilite el trabajo y me aclare cual o cuales necesiten ser cambiados ... y mas ahora con el comentario del Sr. PPP de aue las soldaduras ouedan ser de olomo (aunque no sepa que significa eso a ciencia cierta, veo que es mal complicado o dificil de quitar ) ...
Les seguire contando GRACIAS NUEVAMENTE


----------



## pandacba

En el supueto caso que se desprendiera, y se precipitara siguiendo fielmente las leyes de gravitación universal, seguramente veras estrellas, con lo cual no estara en desacuerdo con cielo....... pues del cielo(raso) se cayo......  
No olvide desenergizar el soldador.....(o retirarlo de entre los tizones encendidos...) si no va tener que comprar otro 
no olvide observar la polaridad de esos tachitos, ya que si se coloca invertidos suelen convertirse en proyectiles, los chiquitos, los grnandesitos merced a eas marcas en cruz se habren dejando salir una especie de pelusilla y un feo olor.....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yomi8 dijo:


> Les comento que ayer quedaron en conseguirme un aparato que mide la correinte (o si estanbuenos) de los capacitores ... los de la tableta a simple vista no se ve ninguno en mal estado o inflado ...
> Confío que eso facilite el trabajo y me aclare cual o cuales necesiten ser cambiados


 
Mirá , la experiencia nos dice que aunque se vean bellos e inocentes, y aunque midan bien con el *capacímetro* y con el *medidor ESR* , suelen dar problemas igual  , el mejor consejo es reemplazarlos a todos directamente .

Una opción para reemplazarlos , y nos la enseñaron los muchachos que arreglan placas de PC , es no desoldar el capacitor , sino cortarlo al medio con un alicate , desarmarlo y soldar el nuevo capacitor en los dos alambrecitos que quedarían 



>>> sodulaS ¡ <<<


----------



## pandacba

Sobre todo si tiene el equipo más de un año, y chino del 4to orden....
Esa Tecncia, vale aclarar es para el caso cuandos se encuentran soldados en agujeros metálizados, que solo se encuentran en placas doble faz


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , o multilayer , ésta as la plaqueta :

Ver el archivo adjunto 128777


----------



## Yomi8

PANDACBA .... definitivamente tu lo que quieres es que se me rompa la testa ¡ ....
JAJAJA  .... de verdad, GRACIAS por hacerme reir
Pero te aseguro que voy a quitar el soldador a tiempo de la candela
Y Muuuuchas Gracias por decirme lo de la polaridad ... la verdad que aun no me e puesto completamente a leer los sitios que tan amablemente me han dejado, para realizar la MICRO CIRUGIA NEURONAL que debo hacer y no me habia pasado por la mente , ese pequeñito detalle de los polos ... me imagino, en mi infinita ignorancia del tema en cuestion .. que en la placa y en los capcitadores deben de mostrar +\-
En todo caso, esten atentos a los noticieros, porque van a oir de mi .. dejare una NOTA DE DESPEDIDA, por si me electrocuto o muero carbonizada y en dicha carta, al pie de pagina ... iran sus nombres , en firma de AGRADECIMIENTO 



DOSMETROS ¡ .... Eres MI HEROE ¡ ... Ese DATAZO suena muy bueno ... y me da mas confianza de lograr mi objetivo
Ya que cuando lei que la soldadura podia ser de plomo y me podia ser dificil retirarla ... me desanime un poco ... mis manos eran muy agiles, pero el Lupus me la afectado tambien
En fin, esto se convirtio en un reto positivo .... ya empece mi tarea y consegui en ebay todos los capacitadores ... solo espero que el vendedor me conteste si tienen o envian a Venezuela


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, tratando de solucionar el detalle que presenta la placa de reemplazo. Habría que buscar el circuito electrónico de ambas placas. Quizás si se logra identificar cada par trenzado de señales LVDS que van hacia la T-CON. Puedan intercambiarse dichos cables hasta lograr la correcta salida de datos.


----------



## Yomi8

Hola  Gudino Roberto Duberlin ... Muchisimas Gracias por por entra y darme su sabia intervencion ..
peroo uyyy ... de todo lo que me han comentado, explicado y sugerido ... esta si que me quedo cuesta arriba ... aunque mi poco entender me suena que seria la solucion perfecta a mis locos 180* de inversion de imagen ...eso me solucionaria este epwueño y gran inconveniente con mi Tv
pero para logralo tendria que tener su conocimiento ... GRACIAS, ojala lo pudiese hacer


----------



## Ratmayor

Llevo rato mirando el post, pero tengo una pequeña curiosidad... La tarjeta de reemplazo y la tarjeta original son fisicamente idénticas?


----------



## Yomi8

Hola Ratmayor ... le contesto ..  Si son iguales en dimension y casi todo lo que esta colocado en alla ... 
Hay solo 2 cosas wue no estan en la tarjeta de remplazo .. un plug blanco, que se ve a la derecha del rojo (inverter ... ese plug blanco tiene el nombre de DVD POWER & CONTROL  y el capacitador de 100uF 16 v
Todo lo demas es igual en ambas


----------



## Ratmayor

Bien si son idénticas, sólo intercambia las EEPROM, es este chip:

​
Sí son totalmente idénticas, la una tomará los parámetros de la otra.

Pasa que muchos fabricantes usan la misma tarjeta, pero con diferentes pantallas, para hacerlas compatibles, modifican los parámetros en el menú interno, PERO, como no tenemos el manual de servicio ni sabemos como entrar ahí, mejor cambia la EEPROM, es la vía fácil  

Saludos...


----------



## Yomi8

Esta es la tarejta que me enviaron ... Si se fija, en el plug rojo, el central (inverter) .. a la derecha de este falta el plug (dvd power & control ) ... Que se ve en la tarjeta original  y falta el capacitador, que esta enfrente al plug faltante y cerca del capacitador verde mas alto
GRACIAS 
Ahora tendria que ver, como conseguir la poeza que usted me dice


----------



## Ratmayor

Bien, al parecer son idénticas, intercambia con mucho cuidado las EEPROMs y luego nos cuentas...


----------



## Yomi8

Ratmayor ... y no afecta para nada el hecho de que falte el,plug y el capacitador que le menciono
No quisiera que se me dañen las tarjetas .. Por lo menos, asi se invertida, tengo imagen ;-)


----------



## Ratmayor

Nop, no pasa nada, claro que si tuvieses un lector de EEPROMs, sería más seguro copiar la información de un EEPROM a otro, así si algo no funciona, podrías restaurar todo como estaba...


----------



## Yomi8

... Pues no tengo .. ojala  ya me empezo a gustar mucho este mundo de la electronica .. ai contara con el conocimiento y el equipo, definiitvamente seria pan comido
Voy a buscar y leer un poco de como hacer lo que usted me sugiere ... ya mire ambas tarjetas y en teoria se ve facil hacerlo , ya veremos como se me da en la practica


----------



## yosimiro

Pra hacer lo que te sugiere don ratmayor, comienza leyendo esto.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/soldadura-montaje-superficial-21832/

En el mensaje "6" seaarg te hizo una síntesis del proceso.

También puedes buscar videos.
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=soldadura+de+montaje+superficial


----------



## Yomi8

Hola P P P  ... le habia extrañado el dia de hoy 
Wow ¡ ... tengo tanto que leer y de aprender del  mundo de la electronica ... y que bien, que me llama la atencion .. porque a medida que van surgiendo sus sugerencia, veo que hay muchas probabilidades
Voy a continuar leyendo, gracias por el sitio que me suigiere ahora, tan bueno e interezante como el anterior
Creo que con todo lo aprenda con mi tv , creo que desarrollare un nuevo oficio ... GRACIAS
Mañana , espero respuesta del vendedor de los capacitadores y vere como podria cambiar los chip
Estoy emocionada ¡ ... 



El PDF sobreblas soldadoras superficiales tendre que verlo mañana, en mi cel ni abre .. necesito ahcerlo desde un computador 
Se que me dara una vision de como poder intercambiar los chips de ambas placas .. 
Los Videos estan geniales ¡


----------



## pandacba

una pregunta.... para ese conector blanco que falta... hay en el tele un cable con conector que va alli?
Los puntos de ese conector evidentemente van a algun putno ya que dices que el resto es identico salbo ese conector y el filtro, si tal cable existe, porque no quitas el conector de la plaqueta vieja y lo sueldas en la nueva y agrega el filtro...


----------



## Ratmayor

pandacba dijo:


> una pregunta.... para ese conector blanco que falta... hay en el tele un cable con conector que va alli?
> Los puntos de ese conector evidentemente van a algun putno ya que dices que el resto es identico salbo ese conector y el filtro, si tal cable existe, porque no quitas el conector de la plaqueta vieja y lo sueldas en la nueva y agrega el filtro...


Sip, el que tiene el reproductor de DVD incorporado, no es más que una entrada de vídeo compuesto + la fuente de alimentación para el DVD, casi todas las placas lo traen, pero generalmente viene deshabitado desde el menú de servicio...


----------



## Yomi8

Buenos dias, 
PANDACBA ... si, al plug que falta, que dice DVD, va un cable, como de un solo punto , sale del cable negro que va conectado cerca a la mano izq., donde se ven los chips .. desde alli sale ese unico cablesito y se conecta en ese plug .. y cuando vi que faltaba, pense lo mismo que usted me dice .. desoldarlo y colocarlo en la tableta de remplazo ... Pero como en realidad desconocia de estos temas, no me atrevi a tocarle



Esta es mi tarjeta original, con sus cables, en sus sitios respectivos .. 
A la izquierda se ve el plug con cables blanco-azules, rojo ... Y se ve como un pelo de cable negro que sale hacia la derecha y va al plug que digo que falta en la tarjeta de remplazo .. Ese solo pelo se conecta alli y se ve cubierto por como una plastilina blanca .. el capacitador que toca la plastilina, es el que tambien falta en la tarjeta de reamplazo



RATMAYOR .. Supuse lo que usted dice, si el plug no esta en la tarjeta, es porque en ese modelo no era necesarioa ... pero si con la duda,... porque si ambas tarjetas se parecen, porque la imagen esta al reves ?
El problema esta entonces en el EEPROM ? .... si los intercambios, se corrige ?


----------



## pandacba

En la placa nueva a intentado conectar ese "pelo negro" porque por alguna razón tal vez lo necesita...., el tema es que antes de hacer los cambio propuestos habria que hacer un buck up de las memorias no sea que se pierda la información en el proceso y luego no ande ninguna de las dos....


----------



## Ratmayor

Yomi8 dijo:


> RATMAYOR .. Supuse lo que usted dice, si el plug no esta en la tarjeta, es porque en ese modelo no era necesarioa ... pero si con la duda,... porque si ambas tarjetas se parecen, porque la imagen esta al reves ?
> El problema esta entonces en el EEPROM ? .... si los intercambios, se corrige ?


Como te comenté, el micro se comporta como la info que esté en la EEPROM lo decida, así es que se diferencian de las otras marcas, incluso allí esta guardado el logo del fabricante...



pandacba dijo:


> En la placa nueva a intentado conectar ese "pelo negro" porque por alguna razón tal vez lo necesita...., el tema es que antes de hacer los cambio propuestos habria que hacer un buck up de las memorias no sea que se pierda la información en el proceso y luego no ande ninguna de las dos....


Pensé en eso luego de que sugerir intercambiar los EEPROM, algunos MCU escriben información sobre la EEPROM y podría corromper el firmware , es poco probable, pero podría pasar... Por eso sería mejor, leer ambas memorias, tener la información guardada de cada una, en caso de que algo salga mal, se puede restaurar el BIN de cada una de ellas...

Sin embargo, no deja de ser la opción "más fácil".


----------



## Yomi8

Uyyyy ... ya me hice bolas 
PANDACBA .. Lo del "pelo negro" ... lo pense ... pero no veo donde le podria conectar, ya  que iva en el plug ausente ... Asi que solo puse la tarjeta de remplazo con el pelo negro suelto ... jajaja  ... No tube de otra

Mi Sr. RATMAYOR, Como siempre, lo que usted sugiere, se ce que es lo mas idoneo .. pero no tengo ni el conocimiento, ni el equipo para hacer lo que me indica 

Asi que en vista de mi falta de conocimientos y equipo, Sr. DOSMETROS e de defraudarlo .... Creo que mejor me invento una base para sostener el TV y bueno me tocara, prenderle y apagarle manualmente
Con todas las sugerencias, de verdad que me da miedo malograr la tarjeta y quedarme sin tv 

GRACIAS ... GRACIAS  y mas GRACIAS a todos .. pero me quedo grande el projecto :'(


----------



## pandacba

al final terminara cabeza abajo.....


----------



## Yomi8

pandacba dijo:


> al final terminara cabeza abajo.....




Yo lo lamento mas PANDACBA ... pero es que no creo que tenga la capacidad de hacer y probar todo lo que me sugieren que vaya haciendo y sinceramente , me da miedo malograr la tarjeta y quedarme si TV ... me entiendes ?

Ustedes saben de eatas cosas y podian probar TODO, porque saben trabajar estos fallos, pero yo no:'(

Y si por lo menos lo piedo ver asi, pues no me queda de otra ... son muchas cosas a probar
Y si quito el EEPROM (que de por si, nada mas de verle, me da panico dañar sus patitas  )
y lo daño ... no tengo donde conseguir otro ... lo primero que hice fue buscarlo online ... asi si lo malograba poder tener opciones ... pero todo esta alli ... me explico


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Y por que no cambiarle los capacitores a la placa vieja 

 No hay riesgo


----------



## yosimiro

Yomi8 dijo:


> Uyyyy ... ya me hice bolas
> 
> GRACIAS ... GRACIAS  y mas GRACIAS a todos .. pero me quedo grande el projecto :'(





Esa es una actitud prudente, y respetable.
En lugar de decirle que no era viable(teniendo en cuenta todos los factores), todos le explicamos los detalles a tomar en cuenta.
Y le dimos las razones de por que no convenía encarar eso sin el bagaje de conocimientos necesario.
Saludos


----------



## Yomi8

Hola DOSMETROS ... 
Justo iva a escribir eso ... 
Que lo que si voy a intentar , va ser cambiar TODOS los capacitadores de la tarjeta vieja ... aun estoy esperando que el vendedor me confirme si envia para aca 
Ya con eso aca, me lanzo a la aventura de montarlos





p p p dijo:


> Esa es una actitud prudente, y respetable.
> En lugar de decirle que no era viable(teniendo en cuenta todos los factores), todos le explicamos los detalles a tomar en cuenta.
> Y le dimos las razones de por que no convenía encarar eso sin el bagaje de conocimientos necesario.
> Saludos



Asi es P P P .. tiene usted toda la razon 
pero ... voy hacer el cambio de los capacitadores de la tarjeta vieja .. Ya les contare que cara hizo la tarjeta ... igual, para mi ella esta difunta


----------



## Ratmayor

Y a todas estas, que falla tenía la tarjeta original?


----------



## Yomi8

Ratmayor dijo:


> Y a todas estas, que falla tenía la tarjeta original?



El TV no encendia, solo estaba la luz roja del LED fija ... para que encendiera, tenia que dejarlo desconectado de la corriente ... y una vez pasadas HORAS encendia solo desde el boton de power .. una vez encendido, funcionaba todo perfecto, control, canales, volumen .. se podia quedar encendido todo el dia y no mostraba problema alguno

peroooo ... una vez que lo apagaba .. habia que nuevamente desconectarlo de la corriente y esperar horas y asi ... 

Asi que empece a leer sobre posibles fallos y conclui que el problema era la main board ... la busque en ebay por el numero que muestra alfrente, ya que por detras donde deberia estar el numero de modelo, estaba arrancada la etiqueta ... encontre la que compre .. la cual a simple vista se veia igual .. pero ya en mi mano, vi la falta del plug y del capacitador (qeu ya les e dicho)

Igual coloque la tarjeta en mi TV para ver que hacia y bueno, prende y apaga normal, pero la imagen esta invertida 180* y el control remoto, obviamente no funciona, ya que mi TV es un Cielo y creo que esta tarjeta era de un Tv PROSCAN 9que es lo que muestra al encender
 Me explique bien Sr. Ratmayor ?   ... Haber ahora que  usted me dice ?


----------



## analogico

mira trata de entrar al menu de servicio ha ver si se puede cambiar la imagen en la placa nueva



> * Turn the TV off.
> * Press simultaneously the {MENU} {VOL -} {CH -} buttons for about 8-10 seconds.
> * The TV will turn on with the Service Menu displayed.
> * Press the {POWER} button to exit.


si no es esto busca en google

y revisa la seccion del control remoto a ver que diferencia tiene por que no funciona


----------



## Yomi8

analogico dijo:


> mira trata de entrar al menu de servicio ha ver si se puede cambiar la imagen en la placa nueva
> 
> si no es esto busca en google
> 
> y revisa la seccion del control remoto a ver que diferencia tiene por que no funciona




Hola ANALOGICO , un placer 
ya mismo hago lo que me sugieres, ya le aviso si logro entrar al SERVICE MODE 



Sr. Analogico ... use la combinacion que me sugirio y NO funciono :-/
busque online la de la tarjeta en cuestion (PROSCAM ) ... y tampoco, el TV no entra a ningun lado 

y bueno , obviamente No puede funciona el control .. Ni siquiera lo hace con el u control universal que tengo aca, coloco todos los codigos posibles para la marca original de mi Tv que es Cielo y para la de ahora que es Proscan y ningun codigo le trabaja  .... ah caracho que frustre tengo hoy :'(


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo del control remoto hacelo por el método de Scan-búsqueda


----------



## analogico

buno si n*o* era esa sera otra 
o quisas sea con el control


pero bueno revisa la seccion del control remoto
empieza por ubicar el sensor y la conexion a la placa 
luego revisalos si funcionan con el tester


----------



## josco

hace dias me paso lo mismo en una tv samsung de 60 pulgadas , consegui la main board la instale y funciono pero de cabeza. en el modo de servicio se restablecio a modo de fabrica y trabajo como es. aqui su problema es que una tarjeta tiene firmware de una marca y la otra de la marca original de su tv por eso no funciona el control remoto. tal ves si pudiera entrar al modo de servicio de la que consiguio la pudiera ajustar, el problema es saber con que cotrol remoto funciona la tarjeta nueva. en tv de crt que venian con marca proscan usaban chasis rca pero en estas no me ha tocado una de esa marca.


----------



## Yomi8

josco dijo:


> hace dias me paso lo mismo en una tv samsung de 60 pulgadas , consegui la main board la instale y funciono pero de cabeza. en el modo de servicio se restablecio a modo de fabrica y trabajo como es. aqui su problema es que una tarjeta tiene firmware de una marca y la otra de la marca original de su tv por eso no funciona el control remoto. tal ves si pudiera entrar al modo de servicio de la que consiguio la pudiera ajustar, el problema es saber con que cotrol remoto funciona la tarjeta nueva. en tv de crt que venian con marca proscan usaban chasis rca pero en estas no me ha tocado una de esa marca.



Hola JOSCO 
GRACIAS por compartir conmigo tu experiencia personal en el mismo caso ... estoy leyendo y tratando de encontrar online como podria entrar en SERVICE MODE, pero aun no e tenido suerte  .... con su comentario me a dado un poco de fe nuevamente ... sigo buscando una solucion ....
GRACIAS ya les dejare saber


----------



## Ratmayor

probaste con: Menú 1124? Aunque sí no tienes acceso al control remoto, está difícil...


----------



## Yomi8

Usted mismo lo dijo ya ... sigo buscando el acceso al service mode ... me sobra tiempo, asi que seguire haciendo mi tarea con mi patas pa' arriba tv
o se compone o se compone ... 



... Haber quien me dice algo ??
Entro al MENU ... y logro llegar hasta donde dice, RESTAURAR  a FACTORY ...  me duelen los dedos tratando de que lo haga y nada pasa ... solo pregunta, si estoy segura de hecerlo SI o NO ... obvio, le doy a Si , pero no hace nadaaa :-/


----------



## Ratmayor

Yomi8 dijo:


> El TV no encendia, solo estaba la luz roja del LED fija ... para que encendiera, tenia que dejarlo desconectado de la corriente ... y una vez pasadas HORAS encendia solo desde el boton de power .. una vez encendido, funcionaba todo perfecto, control, canales, volumen .. se podia quedar encendido todo el dia y no mostraba problema alguno
> 
> peroooo ... una vez que lo apagaba .. habia que nuevamente desconectarlo de la corriente y esperar horas y asi ...


Interesante, esa falla la vi antes en TV marca Premium y la falla generalmente era causada por malas soldaduras en el MCU...



Yomi8 dijo:


> Asi que empece a leer sobre posibles fallos y conclui que el problema era la main board ... la busque en ebay por el numero que muestra alfrente, ya que por detras donde deberia estar el numero de modelo, estaba arrancada la etiqueta ... encontre la que compre .. la cual a simple vista se veia igual .. pero ya en mi mano, vi la falta del plug y del capacitador (qeu ya les e dicho)
> 
> Igual coloque la tarjeta en mi TV para ver que hacia y bueno, prende y apaga normal, pero la imagen esta invertida 180* y el control remoto, obviamente no funciona, ya que mi TV es un Cielo y creo que esta tarjeta era de un Tv PROSCAN 9que es lo que muestra al encender
> Me explique bien Sr. Ratmayor ?   ... Haber ahora que  usted me dice ?


Sip, entendí perfectamente, bueno, se que ahora es tarde, pero hay tarjetas que ya vienen preprogramadas para trabajar con pantallas específicas, el truco está en agregar el código de la pantalla después del código de la tarjeta.

Bueno, ya estás encima de burro, te toca arriarlo, intenta probar si con el control puedes acceder al menú de servicio, el código es "menú 1124" pero si no te reconoce el control, omite esta parte de la solución, y volvamos a mi plan malvado de transplante de EEPROM


----------



## Yomi8

JAJAJAJA .... Gracias por contestar RATMAYOR 
Y si, tu plan es malvado para mi ... nada mas de ver los chips me da mello 
Que pesar, que yo no este por alla o que ustedes esten por aqui ... 
Y eduqueme .. El comentario sobre las soldaduras del tv q me menciona, se refiere a todas las soldaduras de la placa ? ... O algunas en especial ? ... (Aun confio en poder reparar la tarjeta original) ... que en teoria, es lo que mas quisiera hacer, reparar la original, sin tener que tocar la de remplazo
Bueno, por ahora estoy viendo, como comstruirle la cabeza, a mi patas pa' arriba ... Hoy me voy a dedicar con mas calma .. ya q*ue* estare en casita .. como cancelaron mi cirugia, tendre en q*ue* poner mi mente ... y espero encontrar algo, ya que me duelen los ojos por tener que ver la imagen invertida 
Feliz Dia y gracias nuevamente ... Cualquier cosa, pego un grito por aca en el foro


----------



## Ratmayor

Las soldaduras del MCU son incluso mucho más delicadas que las del EEPROM, se retocan con aire caliente, pero ahí sí requiere de táctica/maña/experiencia para evitar daños irreversibles a la placa... Yo te sugeriría que antes de meter a quirófano a la placa del TV, practiques con algunos cadáveres...


----------



## Yomi8

JAJAJAJA ... Eso sono a los tiempos medievales ... Donde ripiaban a las personas para aprender de anatomia x)
Peroooo ... noooo ... me da mello aniquilar la tarjeta de remplazo ...Voy a intentar sincronizar el control universal y ver si logro usar el numerillo que usted me dice "1124" ... aue si no lo logro, al menos me los voy a jugar en la loteria .... cosa que nunca juego, pero ni modo, el punto es darle utilidad 


No me animo a remplazar la EEPROm , porque mi soldador, le veo la ounta super gigante, para esas patitas tan delgaditas que tiene ese chip


----------



## analogico

Yomi8 dijo:


> Voy a intentar sincronizar el control universal y ver si logro usar el numerillo que usted me dice "1124" ...


para desoladar la eprom *bien  y con seguridad  *se nececita  una estacion de soldado de aire caliente que vale lo mismo que una tele  nueva
y del control te toca probar todos los codigos


----------



## alcides alvarez

Pensando y pensado,recorde que a RATMAYOR le encanta viajar y como  ambos son compatriotas(Venezolanos), podría ratmayor realizar el trabaho a domicilio


----------



## Yomi8

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Pensando y pensado,recorde que a RATMAYOR le encanta viajar y como  ambos son compatriotas(Venezolanos), podría ratmayor realizar el trabaho a domicilio



Hey RATMAYOR , DONDE ESTAS .??

Y tu ALCIDES ALVAREZ ... no me dejes morir :'( 
GRACIAS POR HACERME REIR y dejarme saber que tengo compatriotas por aca .. mua .. mua ;-)

Sr. ANALOGICO que bajon a tierra, me e pegado ... pero sabe que , ningun codigo funciona ni siquiera haciendo que el control en modo de busqueda encuente el codigo ..
Hay que saber del tema y yo se lo muy basico , asi que DEFINITIVO GENTE DEL FORO ... Le hago una base y lo pongo de cabeza y lo prendere o apagare manualmente... De vuelta a los años 80 

GRACIAS MIL ... Han sido todos muy pacientes conmigo e icondicional .. mua .. mua x todos
Les subi una foto del patas pa' arriba


----------



## Ratmayor

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Pensando y pensado,recorde que a RATMAYOR le encanta viajar y como  ambos son compatriotas(Venezolanos), podría ratmayor realizar el trabaho a domicilio


No mi pana, eso era antes ahora ni bajo al centro porque ando limpio 



Yomi8 dijo:


> Hey RATMAYOR , DONDE ESTAS .??


Puerto La Cruz 



Yomi8 dijo:


> Y tu ALCIDES ALVAREZ ... no me dejes morir :'(
> GRACIAS POR HACERME REIR y dejarme saber que tengo compatriotas por aca .. mua .. mua ;-)


 Alcides es alérgico a esos TVs, regularmente me los lanza 



Yomi8 dijo:


> Sr. ANALOGICO que bajon a tierra, me e pegado ...


No se de que país sea don analógico, pero te garantizo que acá la estación cuesta la cuarta parte de lo que vale un LCD de 42"


----------



## Yomi8

Caramba Ratmayor ... Mis Tios vien en Pto. Ordaz y yo en la enloquecida CCs ... pero en algo si coincidimos perfectamente, porque lo sabemos ambos ... No se puede no arreglar algo aquí

Pos' nada, me toca por ahora usar la creatividad en hacerle la base y como vaya viniendo , vamos viendo
Aca les dejo fotos de mi patas pa' arriba ... que tristeza  ... tan gonito y tan falton mi tv

Un abrazo a mis chamos bellos y mis pibes y alos demas que no se donde pertenecen .. mua .. mua

Les recuerdo, que mi TV es marca Cielo

... Bien , tengo imagen , sin comtrol remoto e invertida como ven ... O creian que era puras mentirillas mias


----------



## alcides alvarez

Lamento no poder ayudarte con ese lcd.Como dice el compañero Ratmayor soy alérgico a esos tvs  pero,el es un genio en esos bichos  . Saludos a todos y los dejo por que voy saliendo para cumana,estan vendiendo salsa y papel de baño   y además,ya se volvieron a cortar la electricidad


----------



## Yomi8

jajaja ... Alcides ¡ .... Aca estan vendiendo pollo y  anis el mono 
Se lo cambio  ..... Ya tambien yo empece con alergias ... Que vuelva pronto la luz y saludos a la Flia. por Cumana, que tambien tengo y en el Tigre


----------



## kauru

bueno , yo diria  que es algo super original , un tv , patas pa arriba. Yo me tiraria a reparar la tarjeta vieja. Un remplazo de capacitores, como  se cito anteriormente , creo que sin mucho riesgo , podria solucionar el problema. Saludos desde Uruguay


----------



## Yomi8

kauru dijo:


> bueno , yo diria  que es algo super original , un tv , patas pa arriba. Yo me tiraria a reparar la tarjeta vieja. Un remplazo de capacitores, como  se cito anteriormente , creo que sin mucho riesgo , podria solucionar el problema. Saludos desde Uruguay



Hola KAURU, un placer 
Muchas gracias por entrar y dejar tu sabio , consejo ... esa es la idea que tengo en mente, cambiar todos los capacitores de la tarjeta bien, pero es que aun el vendedor no me a contestado, si hace envios a mi pais .. porque actualmente , aqui en Venezuela, ni papel de baño 
Asi que espero pronto hacer esos cambios y ver si resucito la tarejeta original 
MUCHISMAS GRACIAS ... :estudiando::estudiando::estudiando::estudiando:


----------



## Ratmayor

En el apartado de proveedores tenemos un listado de empresas, la mayoría hace envíos... http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yomi8 dijo:


> ningun codigo funciona ni siquiera haciendo que el control en modo de busqueda encuente el codigo


 
[Maldito humor electrónico / ON] 

El control remoto tiene pilas ?

Si lo miro con una cámara de fotos o con el celular , se ve que emite ?

[Maldito humor electrónico / OFF] 

Mientras tanto . . . 

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...a=X&ei=KDZAVfqeCdHisATvhoCoAg&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ



.


----------



## Yomi8

Ratmayor dijo:


> En el apartado de proveedores tenemos un listado de empresas, la mayoría hace envíos... http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores



GRACIAS ... desconocia totalmente de este listado ... Usualmente compro es por Ebay 





DOSMETROS dijo:


> [Maldito humor electrónico / ON]
> 
> El control remoto tiene pilas ?
> 
> Si lo miro con una cámara de fotos o con el celular , se ve que emite ?
> 
> [Maldito humor electrónico / OFF]
> 
> Mientras tanto . . .
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1019280
> 
> 
> 
> .




Mi querido DOSMETROS 
Siper, los controles tienen baterias y nuevesitas 
mmmm ... mañana me va a dar unos capacitaores y le voy hacer el Harakyri a la tarjeta original ... Asi queee  ... que el problema original sea este ... sino ... :cabezon:
me sacare los cesos .... Un abrazooo y espero seguir leyendoles :estudiando:


----------



## Yomi8

Esta es la doto Sr DOSMETROS



Comento el fallo ORIGINAL 
EL TV permanece en estado de stand by  ... luz roja FIJA del LED ... solo enciende manual,  desde el boton de power del tv y  de varias horas de desconectarse al enchufe de la pared .... una vez encendido, funciona normal por horas ... imagen y sonido perfecto, hast con el control remoto

Si se le apaga hay que desconectarle nuevamente de la corriente y esperar como 8 a 10 horas .. conectar  nuevamente a toma corriente de la pared y encender desde el boton de power :-/


AL DESCONECTAR EL CABLE QUE LLEGA A ESE PLUG  ROJO (inverter) ... se enciende la pantalla y a ponerlo devuelta se apaga 

Mi compatriota RATMAYOR me comente ante este hecho " el inverter es quien enciende la retroiluminación de la pantalla, si lo desconectas, esta enciende por inercia " 

Aqui les dejo mi inquietud a los CONOCEDORES DE LA MATERIA


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo que no me queda claro es si desconectando el Inverter ¿ se vea imagen iluminada ?


----------



## Yomi8

JAJAJA .... Ahora si ... Posecion Demoniaca ... 
Ya veo, necesito un exorcista ... Habra alguno en el foro 

Pue si DOSMETROS ... al deconectar el cable que va a ese plug ... se enciende la pantalla y al colocarlo devuelta se apaga .... 

Ya pedi online mi equipo menos de cirugia, nuevo caudil, lupa, capacitaodes y medidos de amperajes 
Apenas llegue me divertire un rato probando esas cositas .... Quisa encuentre algun demonio en ellas

Pero como les mencione, esa es la falla original del TV
lo de la inversion de imagen, es secundaria al cambio de la main board ... sigo en mi labor


----------



## Ratmayor

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo que no me queda claro es si desconectando el Inverter ¿ se vea imagen iluminada ?


Don Dosme, el inverter enciende porque el pin on/off tiene una R pull-up, si se va el +5V de la tarjeta principal o desconectas, el inverter enciende sólo, además, el brillo lo controla con un PWM, si no hay señal, el brillo arranca a todo lo que de...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Entonces . . . ? La tarjeta vieja entiende que el inverter consume demasiado ?


----------



## Ratmayor

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Entonces . . . ? La tarjeta vieja entiende que el inverter consume demasiado ?


Nop, el inverter tiene vida propia  cuando conectas el inverter en la tarjeta principal apagada, el inverter se apaga porque tiene el pulso de on/off en estado alto...


----------



## elgriego

Buenas me meto en la conversacion,se puede forzar el arranque,Pero si el royer,arranca a todo lo que da,pueden reventar los tubos,e inutilizar la pantalla ,Por lo general los equipos se protegen de esta manera,(es decir arrancan y enseguida pasan a stby),ante tubos agotados,falsos en los terminales de alta y por supuesto fallas en el inverter como la ya mencionada.Con respecto a la falla original de la targeta,todo hace suponer a que tenemos un problema en la fuente de poder,generalmente de filtros,especialmente los 24v,Ahora porque no hace lo mismo con otro computador es un misterio ,a no ser que algun punto de test ,quede excento por este cambio,Igualmente si el problema esta en la fuente tarde o temprano,va a provocar la misma falla u otra.

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

La pantalla es LED Don griego


----------



## elgriego

Aja ,O sea que no lleva inverter?tiene una fuente para alimentar el backligh de los led?.

Que raro que si es lcd iluminado a led,tenga otra plaqueta aparte,los samsumg que reparo,tiene todo en la misma placa ademas de la Tcom.

Todos los dias se apreende algo nuevo.

Saludos.


----------



## Yomi8

elgriego dijo:


> buenas me meto en la conversacion,se puede forzar el arranque,pero si el royer,arranca a todo lo que da,pueden reventar los tubos,e inutilizar la pantalla ,por lo general los equipos se protegen de esta manera,(es decir arrancan y enseguida pasan a stby),ante tubos agotados,falsos en los terminales de alta y por supuesto fallas en el inverter como la ya mencionada.con respecto a la falla original de la targeta,todo hace suponer a que tenemos un problema en la fuente de poder,generalmente de filtros,especialmente los 24v,ahora porque no hace lo mismo con otro computador es un misterio ,a no ser que algun punto de test ,quede excento por este cambio,igualmente si el problema esta en la fuente tarde o temprano,va a provocar la misma falla u otra.
> 
> Saludos.




este es mi tv con todas sus tripas afuera


----------



## Ratmayor

​


elgriego dijo:


> Aja ,O sea que no lleva inverter?tiene una fuente para alimentar el backligh de los led?.
> 
> Que raro que si es lcd iluminado a led,tenga otra plaqueta aparte,los samsumg que reparo,tiene todo en la misma placa ademas de la Tcom.
> 
> Todos los dias se apreende algo nuevo.
> 
> Saludos.


No compare los Samsung cool con las TVs chinas llenas de cosas raras


----------



## Yomi8

RATMAYOR sos un barbaro ... Justo queria saber los nombre que se le dan a la tarjeta superior izquierda ... yyyyyyy .... veo que tienes un gran saber ... pero quien dijo que lo que tiene Samung IN .... wasn't build in China ... TODO es from China ... pero se que lo dices porque mi Tv es un pata pa' arriba ;-)
pero igual le tengo cariño, al amarillo este .. y ya veras .. ya veras ... que lo compondre y sere una de las nuevas ladies del Clan de este foro


----------



## Ratmayor

Yomi8 dijo:


> RATMAYOR sos un barbaro ... Justo queria saber los nombre que se le dan a la tarjeta superior izquierda ... yyyyyyy .... veo que tienes un gran saber ...


Es que fui agente autorizado de varias marcas de TVs chinas, por algún lugar del foro, deben andar los manuales de servicio de algunos ellos...


----------



## Yomi8

Ratmayor dijo:


> Es que fui agente autorizado de varias marcas de TVs chinas, por algún lugar del foro, deben andar los manuales de servicio de algunos ellos...




Andale , no seas malito   ... donde esta el manual del mío 
Memtiras chamito, seguire haciendo mi tarea ... estoy montada en el burro y me toco arriarlo :cabezon:


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si te dijeron que podria ser la fuente  . . . anotando la lista :contrato: de los capacitores de ella


----------



## Yomi8

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si te dijeron que podria ser la fuente  . . . anotando la lista :contrato: de los capacitores de ella



DOSMETROS , la fuente y la T-con ya las prove , intercambiandola con otras tarjetas del Tv de mi hermano .... El y yo compramos el mismo TV 
Por eso encontre mas rapido que el problema viene de la main board 



			
				Yomi8 dijo:
			
		

> DOSMETROS , la fuente y la T-con ya las prove , intercambiandola con otras tarjetas del Tv de mi hermano .... El y yo compramos el mismo TV
> Por eso encontre mas rapido que el problema viene de la main board
> 
> Ya estoy en la espera de wue me lleguen los capapcitadores, para cambiar todos los que estan en la tarejta original


----------



## Ratmayor

Yomi8 dijo:


> Andale , no seas malito   ... donde esta el manual del mío
> Memtiras chamito, seguire haciendo mi tarea ... estoy montada en el burro y me toco arriarlo :cabezon:


Si supiera tan sólo quien fabrica la placa, con gusto lo buscara...



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si te dijeron que podria ser la fuente  . . . anotando la lista :contrato: de los capacitores de ella


Sí porque no? Pero si arranca la tarjeta revertida, dudo que la fuente esté fallando...


----------



## Yomi8

Ratmayor dijo:


> Si supiera tan sólo quien fabrica la placa, con gusto lo buscara...
> 
> Sí porque no? Pero si arranca la tarjeta revertida, dudo que la fuente esté fallando...




Que mas quisiera yo saber donde y el modelo exacto de la tarjeta ... para no estar partiendome el coco 
Pero si ustedes que saben un mundo mas que yo del tema ... no tienen claro , cual es el fallo en la tarjeta original
Jamas imagine que fuese tan complicado deducir un fallo electrico en un electrodomestico, que en un auto 

Pero aun asi, hay que seguir , no lo voy a tirar asi de facil


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , pero cómo cerca del 80 % de las fallas de los lcd es por parte de la fuente . . . 

Pensás que es el pwm de la original lo que anda mal ?

Sabés que yo no me dedico a "servi" , pero un par de lcd he arreglado "recapacitoreando" las fuentes.

Lástima que no anda el


----------



## pandacba

ja al zabandija lo tienen en arresto domicliario......
pero digo yo yomi si tene el tel de tu hermanito, no sale el modelo en el tele de el???

Este es tu control remoto????


----------



## Yomi8

pandacba dijo:


> ja al zabandija lo tienen en arresto domicliario......
> pero digo yo yomi si tene el tel de tu hermanito, no sale el modelo en el tele de el???
> Ver el archivo adjunto 129000
> Este es tu control remoto????


 

PANDABAC ... Siiii ... ese es el control 

Y dejame decirte queeee .. la tarjeta de mi hermano tampoco tiene la etiqueta ... es mas, llame al numero de telf. Del customer service, que tiene una etiqueta dentro y con mi perfecto inglish  ... les pregunte por el modelo y serial number del tv para comorales a ellos la tarjeta y me dijeron que NO vendian partes ... que podia enviar el tv al punto mas cercanó que tenian de reparacion en MIAMI ! .... alli comenzo mi dolor  ... y por ello busque la tarjeta en ebay y bueno, el resto ya lo saben 

YO TENGO EL MODELO Y SERIAL DEL TV .... LO QUE NO TENGO ES EL # de MODELO QUE DEBERIA DE ESTAR POR DETRAS DE LA MAIN BOARD




DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , pero cómo cerca del 80 % de las fallas de los lcd es por parte de la fuente . . .
> 
> Pensás que es el pwm de la original lo que anda mal ?
> 
> Sabés que yo no me dedico a "servi" , pero un par de lcd he arreglado "recapacitoreando" las fuentes.
> 
> Lástima que no anda el [URL]http://sa.forosdeelectronica.net/avatar104315_233.gif[/URL]


 


DOSMETROS ... no realizara "servi" ... pero si brinca muy bonito


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo no realizo "servi" , y no ando a los saltos (  o si)

El que si se dedica y sabe mucho es el Lemur saltimbanqui . . .  pero anda desaparecido del Foro


----------



## Yomi8

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Yo no realizo "servi" , y no ando a los saltos (  o si)
> 
> El que si se dedica y sabe mucho es el Lemur saltimbanqui . . .  pero anda desaparecido del Foro



Los de los saltos lo dije , por el lindo racu saltarin que subio aquí 
Y la que si anda dando saltos, soy yo .. que ando .. de aqui pa' alla .. y de alla pa' ... ya tengo los ojos cuadrados .. pero rico


----------



## DOSMETROS

el-rey-julien  -->


----------



## Yomi8

Muy buenas noches a TODOS ... me tarde  un poco en cortar la y armar la base para mi patas pa' arriba
Aqui les dejo, un par de fotos, para que admiren mi obra de arte ... No logre que funcionace el control remoto y el 3D tampoco funciona, pero al menos puede ver nuevamente mi tv

Sigo en el laburo de la placa original, espero pode repararla y tener de vuelta mi tv con todas sus funciones 

.. Y aqui mi super base


----------



## DOSMETROS

Muajajaja , es diabólicamente  ingenioso


----------



## Yomi8

... Muuuuuchas Gracias DOSMETROS , lo tomare como un cumplido
Aca estoy, como perro de casa grande ... Echada, disfrutando de Suleiman el Magnifico


----------



## DOSMETROS

Offtopiquemos hasta que algún modereitor limpie 

Estoy viendo en Fox Life una de Bones que están en Argentina - Buenos Aires


----------



## alcides alvarez

Yomi8 dijo:


> ... Muuuuuchas Gracias DOSMETROS , lo tomare como un cumplido
> Aca estoy, como perro de casa grande ... Echada, disfrutando de Suleiman el Magnifico



Me uno a ese relajo


----------



## Ratmayor

menos mal que no hay ningún moderador por aquí cerca...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Seeeeeeeeee , menos mal  ; de otro tema con comentario rejuntado de otro más :

Se han editado los horrorosos gritos del amante :


----------



## Yomi8

... Pero porque RATAMAYOR .?? ... 
Yo solo estoy dando muestras de como solucione mi problema ... :'(
Espero que no me vayan a correr del foro .. por ser mala influencia 

DOSMETROS ... eso esta GENIAL


----------



## Ratmayor

Yomi8 dijo:


> ... Pero porque RATAMAYOR .?? ...
> Yo solo estoy dando muestras de como solucione mi problema ... :'(
> Espero que no me vayan a correr del foro .. por ser mala influencia


Naaah, aqui siempre tenemos a quien culpar...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro . . .  culpen al Coyote :


----------



## pandacba

Al final, resulto lo de los primeros post, no lo colgo del techo pero le hizo la base invertida y ahora se me ocurre, no se di daran los cables habria sido posible invertir la pantalla dentro del gabinete???
Tambien podria haberla sujetado a la pared invertida obvio..... un control remoto simplote que que solo accione el equivalente a 5 botones, power, vol+, vol-, prog+ y prog- y ya estaria......


----------



## Yomi8

pandacba dijo:


> Al final, resulto lo de los primeros post, no lo colgo del techo pero le hizo la base invertida y ahora se me ocurre, no se di daran los cables habria sido posible invertir la pantalla dentro del gabinete???
> Tambien podria haberla sujetado a la pared invertida obvio..... un control remoto simplote que que solo accione el equivalente a 5 botones, power, vol+, vol-, prog+ y prog- y ya estaria......



PANDABAC .. para ... para 
Ya no le hago mas na' ... No lo colgue de la pared, porque me gusta mover siempre las cosas de un lugar a otro ... No lo pegue del techo, por miedo a un traumatismo directo en la cabezota ... Invertir la pantalla dentro, no concordaban los ajustes fisicos ... Y lo del control remoto, nada funciono, imagino que las tarjetas son imcompatibles con la nueva y eso impide poder ajustar uno... probe con controles universales y haciendo pasos para obtener el codigo del tv y naranjas nada funciono ... asi que quedo manual, apagado encendido manual 

Ya vere .. se que solucionare (espero) el priblema que tenga la tarjeta original, ni en foros o caminando, ni preguntando e conseguido a nadie que me la pueda arreglar  ... QUE COSAS, PARA MI INCREIBLE, que no se pueda reparar, ya vere, un abrazo a TODOS


----------



## Ratmayor

pandacba dijo:


> Al final, resulto lo de los primeros post, no lo colgo del techo pero le hizo la base invertida y ahora se me ocurre, no se di daran los cables habria sido posible invertir la pantalla dentro del gabinete???


Don Panda, esas pantallas tienen in protocolo serial llamado LVDS, con 3 líneas de datos y 1 de reloj, los primeros bits que envía son los de R, luego los G, después B, por último envía la información X/Y, aparte de eso, tienen una memoria interna que le dice al micro el LVDS mapping o el orden en que los bits de color deben llegar a la matriz, la resolución, el sentido y la marca de la pantalla, aunque las TV chinas ignoran esa info y debes entrar al menú de servicio para poder configurarla...


----------



## pandacba

Ratmayor dijo:


> Don Panda, esas pantallas tienen in protocolo serial llamado LVDS, con 3 líneas de datos y 1 de reloj, los primeros bits que envía son los de R, luego los G, después B, por último envía la información X/Y, aparte de eso, tienen una memoria interna que le dice al micro el LVDS mapping o el orden en que los bits de color deben llegar a la matriz, la resolución, el sentido y la marca de la pantalla, aunque las TV chinas ignoran esa info y debes entrar al menú de servicio para poder configurarla...


Creo que no se entendio lo que dije, no me referi a intercambio de cables, conozco como trabaja en nuestros talleres reparamosa diario TV y monitores LCD y LED.
Me referi a la inversión física girarla fisicamente dentro del gabinete de alli que dije no se si daran los cables. 
Si lees detenidamente veras que me refiero a inversión fisica y no electrica ya que no se puede.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yommi, un control remoto no  de los comerciales, si no de los sencillos como los que se suelen publicar en revistas de 6 canales, incluso vienen en forma de kit que permitan mediante conección a la botonera un cierre momentaneo que es lo único que hace falta, por alli debo tener algún circuito e incluso creo que en el foro se ha tratado el tema, incluso hay algunos CI que trabajan como emisores y receptores de varios canales

Por otro lado si lo adhiere adecuadmente al techo no tiene porque caerse, de la misma forma que se colocan espejos en las habitaciones de ciertas recidencias temporales.......
No recuerdo que se reporten accidentes, salvo que por las necesidades del caso se oculten jejeje


----------



## Yomi8

pandacba dijo:


> Creo que no se entendio lo que dije, no me referi a intercambio de cables, conozco como trabaja en nuestros talleres reparamosa diario TV y monitores LCD y LED.
> Me referi a la inversión física girarla fisicamente dentro del gabinete de alli que dije no se si daran los cables.
> Si lees detenidamente veras que me refiero a inversión fisica y no electrica ya que no se puede.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Yommi, un control remoto no  de los comerciales, si no de los sencillos como los que se suelen publicar en revistas de 6 canales, incluso vienen en forma de kit que permitan mediante conección a la botonera un cierre momentaneo que es lo único que hace falta, por alli debo tener algún circuito e incluso creo que en el foro se ha tratado el tema, incluso hay algunos CI que trabajan como emisores y receptores de varios canales
> 
> Por otro lado si lo adhiere adecuadmente al techo no tiene porque caerse, de la misma forma que se colocan espejos en las habitaciones de ciertas recidencias temporales.......
> No recuerdo que se reporten accidentes, salvo que por las necesidades del caso se oculten jejeje




PANDABAC .... jajaja ... Eres un Sol  .... Gracias por comentar mas del control, voy a hechar un ojito, a ver si le pillo .... yyyy ... sobre el techo .... jajaja ... mejor no, no me imagino acostada de lado o boca abajo, tratando de ver la tele, despues me voy a gastar un billete en quiropracticos ... jajaja ...  .... como lo puse esta genial, lo malo es lo del control y lo triste que no funciona el 3D, pero me doy por bien servida .. mejor asi que nada .. Un abrazo






Ratmayor dijo:


> Don Panda, esas pantallas tienen in protocolo serial llamado LVDS, con 3 líneas de datos y 1 de reloj, los primeros bits que envía son los de R, luego los G, después B, por último envía la información X/Y, aparte de eso, tienen una memoria interna que le dice al micro el LVDS mapping o el orden en que los bits de color deben llegar a la matriz, la resolución, el sentido y la marca de la pantalla, aunque las TV chinas ignoran esa info y debes entrar al menú de servicio para poder configurarla...



Din RATAMAYOR  ... eres un barbaro
Voy a tener que agarrar un bus y pegarme la ida pal' puerto ... sera que me tumban el tv en el terminal ?  .....
Me enorgullese ver que manejas muy bien el area, Gracias, es un placer lerte y aprender


----------



## Ratmayor

pandacba dijo:


> Creo que no se entendio lo que dije, no me referi a intercambio de cables, conozco como trabaja en nuestros talleres reparamosa diario TV y monitores LCD y LED.
> Me referi a la inversión física girarla fisicamente dentro del gabinete de alli que dije no se si daran los cables.
> Si lees detenidamente veras que me refiero a inversión fisica y no electrica ya que no se puede.


Ah! No, la condenada, aunque se puede colocar al revés en el chasis, la placa y demás tripas, van atornilladas a ella, por tanto, tendrías que invertirlas también 



Yomi8 dijo:


> Din RATAMAYOR  ... eres un barbaro
> Voy a tener que agarrar un bus y pegarme la ida pal' puerto ... sera que me tumban el tv en el terminal ?  .....
> Me enorgullese ver que manejas muy bien el area, Gracias, es un placer lerte y aprender


Te cuento que cuando me dieron concesión para agente autorizado, andaba tirando flechas porque ni el fabricante tenía información  así que me di a la tarea de investigar, porque te digo que esa gente no sabía ni cómo invertir la pantalla, ellos simplemente te mandaban a cambiar la placa que correspondiera con la pantalla y metiéndome en foros chinos y rusos fue que les agarré la maña...


----------



## Yomi8

Ratmayor dijo:


> Ah! No, la condenada, aunque se puede colocar al revés en el chasis, la placa y demás tripas, van atornilladas a ella, por tanto, tendrías que invertirlas también
> 
> Te cuento que cuando me dieron concesión para agente autorizado, andaba tirando flechas porque ni el fabricante tenía información  así que me di a la tarea de investigar, porque te digo que esa gente no sabía ni cómo invertir la pantalla, ellos simplemente te mandaban a cambiar la placa que correspondiera con la pantalla y metiéndome en foros chinos y rusos fue que les agarré la maña...




EXCELENTE  .... RATMAYOR ... Querer es poder ... 
Lo demas , son solo excusas, ojala que tu iniciativa y saber, sean dignamente recompensados


----------



## el-rey-julien

Ratmayor dijo:


> Ah! No, la condenada, aunque se puede colocar al revés en el chasis, la placa y demás tripas, van atornilladas a ella, por tanto, tendrías que invertirlas también
> 
> Te cuento que cuando me dieron concesión para agente autorizado, andaba tirando flechas porque ni el fabricante tenía información  así que me di a la tarea de investigar, porque te digo que esa gente no sabía ni cómo invertir la pantalla, ellos simplemente te mandaban a cambiar la placa que correspondiera con la pantalla y metiéndome en foros chinos y rusos fue que les agarré la maña...



jajaj si ni los service oficiales saben las fallas,por aqui lo veo muy seguido,
''cambiar la placa'' eso te dicen cuando no le atinan a la falla


----------



## Yomi8

el-rey-julien dijo:


> jajaj si ni los service oficiales saben las fallas,por aqui lo veo muy seguido,
> ''cambiar la placa'' eso te dicen cuando no le atinan a la falla





Wow ¡ ... Un placer, DOSMETROS me habia comentado de usted ... Esperabamos (y en especial yo) .... Su sabia opinion u consejo ... Si desea que le refresque el fallo primario, con gusto se lo escribo ... a ver si logro reparar la tarjeta original ... GRACIAS :


----------



## Ratmayor

el-rey-julien dijo:


> jajaj si ni los service oficiales saben las fallas,por aqui lo veo muy seguido,
> ''cambiar la placa'' eso te dicen cuando no le atinan a la falla


Che Lemur! Ya veo que te dejaron salir a jugar! 

Sí tal cual como dices, bueno, los manuales de servicio que te pasé, los encontré por cuenta propia, porque si me pongo a esperar por los fabricantes, me seco jajajaja


----------



## pandacba

Oh lo liberaron o hizo la gran Houdini? me parecio ven un lindo lemur....
Ya encontre el esquema del control que decia, mas tarde lo subo(para que no haga un control a la antigua manojo de cables del aparato hasta la camita...)


----------

